# Hawaiian Airlines vs Alaska Airlines, SJC-HNL



## Denise L

I am currently deciding between Hawaiian and Alaska for our flight to Honolulu next year.  Alaska has a slightly better price ($45 less one way per person x 4), but our past experience on Hawaiian has been good, with slightly more legroom.  

Does anyone know if there is a section on Hawaiian where there is slightly more leg room than the rest of coach?  I seem to recall flying Hawaiian last April and having more legroom (like United Economy Plus) if I was seated in the front part of coach.  When I go to seatguru and other seat sites, none seem to indicate any more legroom.

The equipment is a 767-300, with a 2/3/2 configuration.

I've got one way on Alaska for $181.20 or $226.20 on Hawaiian.  If there is truly more legroom on Hawaiian, I will pay the extra.

Has anyone flown these carriers to Hawaii recently?


----------



## california-bighorn

Not sure about the legroom, but the 2-3-2 seat arrangements have advantages in moving about the plane especially when the food carts are out.  I believe Alaska only flies versions of the 737 with one isle and 3-3 seating arrangements. If the seating arrangement is not important to you, might want to go with the schedule you like best.  I think Hawaiian still serves a meal during the flight, but that doesn't make up for the price difference.


----------



## lorenmd

hawaiian feeds you and may even give free lugage.  alaska charges for everything.  but the difference in price you can purchase a lot of food.  if you book alaska and go online exactly 24 hours before your flight you can switch to the seats in the front that have more leg room


----------



## Denise L

california-bighorn said:


> Not sure about the legroom, but the 2-3-2 seat arrangements have advantages in moving about the plane especially when the food carts are out.  I believe Alaska only flies versions of the 737 with one isle and 3-3 seating arrangements. If the seating arrangement is not important to you, might want to go with the schedule you like best.  I think Hawaiian still serves a meal during the flight, but that doesn't make up for the price difference.



We like the 2-3-2 seating and usually get 2 in front and 2 behind so we have two windows and two aisles.  I haven't flown a 3-3 to Hawaii in a very long time.

Tempted to cancel the Alaska (it's less than 24 hours since I booked) and book Hawaiian or hold out for a lower Hawaiian fare. $180 is a lot of money so I am waffling.  We usually use miles to fly to Hawaii, but since it's Oahu this time and just one way, I was going to buy the tickets and save the miles for a roundtrip to Maui.


----------



## scrapngen

lorenmd said:


> hawaiian feeds you and may even give free lugage.  alaska charges for everything.  but the difference in price you can purchase a lot of food.  if you book alaska and go online exactly 24 hours before your flight you can switch to the seats in the front that have more leg room



No free luggage. $25 per checked bag/50 lb limit.  They still feed you, but if it's breakfast, it's not much. We just flew Hawaaian from SEA to HNL, and the meal to HNL on an early flight was a piece of bread with a thick "slice" of cream cheese, (very weird) a tiny container of guava jelly, a mac nut cookie, and a pack of extremely sugared dried fruit. However, the dinner back was more standard fare: grilled chicken strips with an orangy sauce over rice, with some veggies. Also, a little boxed salad and a yummy cake with a lemony icing. Oh, they also had a free glass of wine with dinner because it's an anniversary of them flying. 

Not sure about leg room, but I am 5 10 with long legs and on the way back sat in a window seat - I felt reasonably comfortable, even though I sat next to a fairly big man. I think there was an option to upgrade slightly for $35 per person and you'd sit further forward on the plane or in an exit seat, but we didn't do that. 

Alaska is ok, also. Generally, we fly whichever is cheaper, but we like Hawaiian a bit more if it's not a big savings. Both are far better than United.


----------



## Denise L

*Going with Hawaiian*

So I just canceled my Alaska flights.  I'll hold out for Hawaiian and pay the extra.  I like the seat configuration, bigger plane, and friendly (usually) service.
For up to 6 hours, we will need to walk around and have a bit of space.  So much for saving $$  .


----------



## scrapngen

Denise L said:


> So I just canceled my Alaska flights.  I'll hold out for Hawaiian and pay the extra.  I like the seat configuration, bigger plane, and friendly (usually) service.
> For up to 6 hours, we will need to walk around and have a bit of space.  So much for saving $$  .



Just a quick reminder that they do weigh your carry-on roller bags at the counter. They have to be under 25 pounds. (seems reasonable to me, and I'm one to utilize my free carry-ons, as HI clothes/swimsuits don't take up much space, :whoopie: )


----------



## hypnotiq

does anyone know if Hawaiian Air has wifi yet?   Everything I found says no but none of it is recent (last article was 8mo ago).  Their site doesnt mention anything about it either, so Im assuming now. :-/


----------



## scrapngen

hypnotiq said:


> does anyone know if Hawaiian Air has wifi yet?   Everything I found says no but none of it is recent (last article was 8mo ago).  Their site doesnt mention anything about it either, so Im assuming now. :-/



No wifi on our flight Aug 19, Aug 26.


----------



## dsyrcle

*no cell towers at sea*



hypnotiq said:


> does anyone know if Hawaiian Air has wifi yet?   Everything I found says no but none of it is recent (last article was 8mo ago).  Their site doesnt mention anything about it either, so Im assuming now. :-/



Alaska does not have wifi going to Hawaii either. When we flew to Kauai this spring, our plane was equipped for wifi but no signal was available over the ocean. I would assume all airlines will have a similar problem.


----------



## Born2Travel

We have always flown Hawaiian and would be doing so again next year if they had not eliminated the nonstop flights from PDX to OGG.   We are booked on Alaska and hoping we don't regret the change.


----------



## klpca

I love the seat configuration of Hawaiian, but one thing that I like about Alaska is that they honor price drops. You don't get cash back, but you get a credit to use on your next flight. Book your ticket on Alaska, set up a price alert on Yapta, then just call in when you see a price drop. I'll use my miles on Hawaiian, but if I'm paying with cash, I'll use Alaska. And Alaska has a non-stop flight from San Diego to Maui.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We like Alaska Airlines, and you can get a $99 companion seat with the credit card, so it's a lot cheaper.  

I do like Hawaiian, but Alaska has our business for now.  Alaska flies us out of Denver to Seattle.  We stay overnight in Seattle both directions, coming and going, and it helps us acclimate better to the time change of 4 hours.


----------



## debraxh

I've used both, and can't really differentiate between the two, so would say it's a toss-up.  Yes, I think you get some food on HA, but it's definitely not worth the $ difference.  For me, I would go with the best price-best schedule.


----------



## daventrina

Denise L said:


> So I just canceled my Alaska flights.  I'll hold out for Hawaiian and pay the extra. ....


That's what we did too. The seating  (window/isle) is almost as good as first class. 
And while the 767 is heaver and can provide a smoother ride in the 4 times we went over on the 737 we had a smooth ride each time. 

When Hawaiian get rid of the 767 .. we'll be looking for a new Boeing ride and ma wind up on Alaska or South west if they ever start to fly that route.


----------



## zora

We fly both Alaska and haw'n and I agree that Alaska is cheaper, always full to the max, no pillows or blankets and we usually bring our own food on board.  Haw'n is now flying airbus and it's a smoother flight but I don't know about leg room. 
 Rickandcindy23 is absolutely correct about the Alaska credit card.  It saves at least a couple hundred or more dollars ($75 annual fee and $110 companion fare) so for now we travel Alaska at least once a year.  My husband gets an aisle seat and is good re leg room.  Don't get the row in front of the emergency seats, they don't recline.
Also, my kids (teenagers) bring cup noodle on board and ask for hot water when the fa come around w/ drinks.
But imho either alaska or haw'n is better than delta or Ual.


----------



## Denise L

So here is what I found and have currently booked:

SJC-HNL-OGG one way on Hawaiian for $272 each person.  By booking a multi-city versus "a la carte" flights, the one-way to HNL was just a few dollars more than Alaska's SJC-HNL flight.  If I had kept the Alaska itinerary, I would have had to book HNL-OGG separately for $81 each person, so it would have been $181 + $81, or $262.  I am paying $10 more per person and we have two sets of window/aisle seats, some small amount of food, a bigger plane, slightly better service, and FF miles that I will put to very good use  . 

If I had booked HA as two separate flights instead of as a multi-city, it would cost more for the same exact flights.  Weird :annoyed: !  

Now watch the flights go down  ...I have until 3pm to cancel and rebook at lower fares.

By the way, in the past 48 hours I have booked four itineraries and cancelled three of them.  First time EVER that I have been so flustered booking my air travel  !


----------



## daventrina

Denise L said:


> I am paying $10 more per person and we have two sets of window/aisle seats, some small amount of food, a bigger plane, slightly better service, and FF miles that I will put to very good use  ...


When we booked ... we booked Coach Plus that includes two bags, free flight changes  and  inter-island discounts (that we used and worked as advertised). It was less than the cost of two bags.

A:





or
B:





I'm thinking B  A looks out of place while B feels and looks like Hawaii (Ok the dude has a lei .. but still picking A).
Besides when you board Hawaiian you are greeted with a warm welcoming Aloha and the cabin is filled with the spirit of Aloha. Like being on the Islands ... before you leave.:whoopie: 






That could be worth $10
"2010
Once again, we're rated #1 airline serving Hawaii by Travel + Leisure's annual reader survey. "




"Our Mission
Grow a profitable airline with a passion for excellence, our customers, our people and the spirit of Hawaii"


----------



## Denise L

There doesn't appear to be a Coach Plus option.  Just First Class for many hundreds more  .

Did they do away with Coach Plus, or maybe it is still an option on different equipment?  Oh wait, I see it available if I fly out of SFO, and you are correct, it is just $55 more.  I may have considered that if it were available out of SJC.


----------



## tmcasey

*Alaska Air*

I want to also say that the Alaska Air credit card is great with the $99 companion fare given yearly. It is also fairly easy to get a frequent flyer seat once you rack up the points.

But yes, smaller planes, no complementary food or blankets. 
Tami


----------



## scrapngen

tmcasey said:


> I want to also say that the Alaska Air credit card is great with the $99 companion fare given yearly. It is also fairly easy to get a frequent flyer seat once you rack up the points.
> 
> But yes, smaller planes, no complementary food or blankets.
> Tami



OK, I have to say I was a little disappointed with Hawaiian this trip as they have done away with pillows and blankets in coach 
So do take a light jacket or blankie


----------



## Eagle7304

scrapngen said:


> OK, I have to say I was a little disappointed with Hawaiian this trip as they have done away with pillows and blankets in coach
> So do take a light jacket or blankie


On our last trip to Maui on Alaska, we bought blankets at the airport. It was our first trip on Alaska Air and the check in desk told us they don't give blankets or pillows like HA did...We always froze on Hawaiian Air....Of course, the trip on Alaska was quite pleasant and didn't need the blankets....but now we have them....and can take them to Haleakala when we go next February to Maui!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Eagle7304 said:


> On our last trip to Maui on Alaska, we bought blankets at the airport. It was our first trip on Alaska Air and the check in desk told us they don't give blankets or pillows like HA did...We always froze on Hawaiian Air....Of course, the trip on Alaska was quite pleasant and didn't need the blankets....but now we have them....and can take them to Haleakala when we go next February to Maui!!!


I have a waterproof windbreaker that can be rolled into a tight roll that can easily be stashed almost anyplace, which I take on the plane.  If the plane is cold I slip it on.  Otherwise I can use it as a pillow. On the islands it works for those occasional times when you might need a jacket in case of a rain.  Or if you go to the top of a mountain where you might want something warmer and waterproof to put on.


----------



## nygiants11991

klpca said:


> I love the seat configuration of Hawaiian, but one thing that I like about Alaska is that they honor price drops. You don't get cash back, but you get a credit to use on your next flight. Book your ticket on Alaska, set up a price alert on Yapta, then just call in when you see a price drop. I'll use my miles on Hawaiian, but if I'm paying with cash, I'll use Alaska. And Alaska has a non-stop flight from San Diego to Maui.



Do you know if you can use your credit to upgrade to first class?


----------



## klpca

nygiants11991 said:


> Do you know if you can use your credit to upgrade to first class?



I'm think they're for new purchases only. So far I've been able to use mine as we seem to do Hawaii or Mexico at least once per year. Here's a link to the T&C http://www.alaskaair.com/content/mileage-plan/my-account/credit-certificate-terms.aspx

Btw, this thread got me thinking and I decided to do something spontaneous (which I never do). I booked a ticket to Maui in November. I was able to get a week at Maui Ocean Club using one of my DSV weeks, and my college roommate is joining me. The fare on Alaska was $350 round trip. We're pretty excited to take our first kid-free, spouse-free trip! I would have never done this if not for timesharing.


----------



## scrapngen

klpca said:


> I'm think they're for new purchases only. So far I've been able to use mine as we seem to do Hawaii or Mexico at least once per year. Here's a link to the T&C http://www.alaskaair.com/content/mileage-plan/my-account/credit-certificate-terms.aspx
> 
> Btw, this thread got me thinking and I decided to do something spontaneous (which I never do). I booked a ticket to Maui in November. I was able to get a week at Maui Ocean Club using one of my DSV weeks, and my college roommate is joining me. The fare on Alaska was $350 round trip. We're pretty excited to take our first kid-free, spouse-free trip! I would have never done this if not for timesharing.



Nice!! Have a great time! and at a great price.


----------



## klpca

scrapngen said:


> Nice!! Have a great time! and at a great price.



Thanks. I don't know what is more exciting - going to Hawaii or getting the great price. (ok who am I kidding - going to Hawaii is always exciting!)


----------

